# It's a conspiracy, I tell ya...



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Can anyone else see my avatar?

Here is what I see in Crazy Browser:










And Firefox:










No other pics are missing in CB. I just can't get my avatar to load. :shrug:


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I can see it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

I still can't see it. :Bawling:


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes I also can see it


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

You have a bad image in your IE cache. Try doing a super refresh, hold Shift-Ctrl while clicking Refresh.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Nevada said:


> You have a bad image in your IE cache. Try doing a super refresh, hold Shift-Ctrl while clicking Refresh.


 It worked, I can see it again! Thanks!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ladycat said:


> It worked, I can see it again! Thanks!


----------

